# lamictal? mood stabilizers annyone?



## Guest (Apr 27, 2005)

annyone tried a mood stabilizer, my phsyc seems to thinf it will help? its called lomictal and is used to treat bipolar but has some antidepressant effects as well. he seems to thing that ssris will dull my emotins more or destabilize me.


----------

